# Smoking Goat meat, any pointers?



## hakamo0o (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello all,

I am planing on smoking half a goat this weekend, this will be my first time with goat meat.

I was wondering if there is anything I should take care of during this process and if it is much different from smoking beef or veal?

Cheers,


----------



## daveomak (Apr 7, 2016)

Check moikel's threads...  He's an Aussie and does goat often...  Depends on it's age....  Cook med. rare for a young goat, braise for a tough goat... use lots of herbs and spices and cook like you would a butt to pull or like you would a brisket..  East Indian spices go well with goat... 

Check out moikel's threads...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244519/rack-of-young-goat-malaysian-sort-of

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=&advanced=1&sort=lastupdate&order=descending&type=35&createdbyuserid[]=46119


----------



## hakamo0o (Apr 7, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Check moikel's threads...  He's an Aussie and does goat often...  Depends on it's age....  Cook med. rare for a young goat, braise for a tough goat... use lots of herbs and spices and cook like you would a butt to pull or like you would a brisket..  East Indian spices go well with goat...
> 
> Check out moikel's threads...
> 
> ...


that is helpful, thank you.

I think I will use the rub that they use in Oman, it was very tasty.

I will translate it and post it here this weekend.


----------

